

Anything faster than G-WAN Web App. Server? - pierreg

TrustLeap G-WAN was benchmarked against IIS + C#, Apache + PHP, GlassFish + Java and many others... but isn't it something faster in the Web App. world?
======
pierreg
G-WAN is certainly fast, and I don't know about any other Web server (or Web
application server) that is faster, whether commercial or free (like G-WAN).

But after one year of existence, it obviously still lacks the features that
many have been accustomed to use with Apache.

Time will tell if G-WAN can do better than just be so fast.

